

The left fold: weekly programming article digest: 2009-11-02 edition - alec
http://www.foldl.org/issues/2009-11-02/

======
mkyc
It's nice to have filtered links with a brief summary, but this is not my
thing because your comments are too verbose. The issue is about 500 words/18
links, HN's <http://news.ycombinator.com/best> is 250/30. HN has little
context, but the sweet spot for me is between the two. Here are a few relevant
articles:

<http://www.useit.com/alertbox/headlines-bbc.html>
<http://www.useit.com/papers/webwriting/rewriting.html>
<http://www.useit.com/alertbox/9703b.html>

Here's an example:

> Doug Crockford gave a talk on his book "JavaScript: The Good Parts". This
> article explains what he likes, what he doesn't, and why: Doug Crockford
> Talk on JavaScript (news.yc, reddit)

This implies that the content is an interpretation by someone else of
Crockford, and that his talk was about his book, which it wasn't (it had the
same subject). Besides that, it's verbose (in my opinion), and doesn't put the
most relevant info at the front of the sentence. I would have edited it to
read:

> Doug Crockford Talk on JavaScript (news.yc, reddit) - Author of "JavaScript:
> The Good Parts" on what's good and bad about Javascript.

or better yet:

> Doug Crockford Talk on JavaScript (news.yc, reddit) - Javascript pro/cons
> from author of "JavaScript: The Good Parts" (transcript).

I hope this criticism is helpful.

~~~
alec
> I hope this criticism is helpful.

It is, thank you.

I'm still looking for the sweet spot; I hope that the link titles themselves
give enough context to decide if it's interesting when the topic is one you
know, and the blurb just enough to decide if it's one you don't. Next week I'm
going to try inverting the link and the description and see if that's more
helpful.

